# Never give up hope



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

I haven't posted on the site for quite some time but I would like to share my news and in turn give hope to the over 40's! I am very lucky in that DH and I have a 5 year old daughter who was conceived at the age of 36 after many years of trying. We never went through any investigations and after 7 years she was conceived naturally. We tried for another baby but no luck. To cut a long story short I had 2 failed I :-IUI's and two failed IVFs - due to high FSH (highest being 15.1) and the fact that I was 40. I was due to have 3rd and final treatment using ICSI and day before due to travel to London discovered I was pregnant naturally. We now have a beautiful baby boy called Finn (Irish meaning fair one) who is 10 weeks old and gave birth at a month before my 42nd birthday. I just wanted to say that for those of you who have been told you are too old and the FSH is against you - please don't give up hope. My eggs never fertilised and were of poor quality. The only thing I changed was my way of thinking. I visited a reflexologist who told me that if I kept telling myself that I would never get pregnant then I was sending messages to my body not to get pregnant. The mind is a powerful tool. She suggested I said out loud - I am going to get pregnant and even I am pregnant - just before a period was due. I know this sounds cranky but who knows? I now believe that if you convince yourself deep down that you won't get pregnant then that message will might be telling your body not to bother. I hope this does not sound patronizing- I remember trawling through this site for anyone post that would give me hope. Each time my treatment failed I logged on in the hope of getting some positive news. I really hope that this will give hope to some of you in similar situation. I feel for you all and pray that you are blessed.  XXXX


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi wondertwo,

Congratulations!

Positive posts are needed!  Thank you, for giving me hope.

emps
x


----------



## hanginginthere (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks wondertwo - really lovely to have a positive story out there for us over 40s! I'm 42 and trying IVF for the 1st time after 3 m/c. We're now in the dreaded 2ww and desperately trying to keep positive. So far I think we've done quite well - 13 eggs, of which 12 fertilized, 3 good embies transferred and 4 frozen so hopefully there's a chance, though for some reason I'm had a bit of a downer today. Completely irrational as each time I got pregnant naturally I didn't know this early. As you say the brain is a powerful thing. 

Does anybody else out there know of successes with own eggs at 42+??

Ursula xx


----------



## nanjane (Dec 5, 2007)

I too have had a happy ending. We are both 40 and been trying for 9 years. I had a misscarrige 5 years ago. In 2005 I spent months on clomid - no other  NHS help offered as I was "too old". We then did first ICSI mid 2006 at the Woking Nuffield which was pretty poor only 3 eggs and 2 embyros which resulted in a BFN we went straight into a second ICSI and that time I only produced 2 eggs neither of which fertalised. We decided to take a month or so to decide what to do next and were thinking of having one final go perhas at ARG when I found out I was pregnant naturaly. My DD was born in september and is the most perfect little girl.


----------



## hanginginthere (Dec 3, 2007)

Just found lots of success stories on the over 40 TTC sub-board.......either I hadn't looked hard enough or these fertility drugs are rotting my brain....

Lots of happy stories to read there!!

Ursula xx


----------

